# Atheists pop heroes examined by Michael Novak



## panta dokimazete (Mar 30, 2007)

Very interesting article - I quoted it and linked it over on Christian Skepticism.


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 30, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> Very interesting article - I quoted it and linked it over on Christian Skepticism.



Thanks. It seems to me that (1) pride and (2) fear are the dominant factors that prevents atheists from self-examination.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 30, 2007)

> The path of modern science was made straight and smooth by deep convictions that every stray element in the world of human experience--from the number of hairs on one's head to the lonely lily in the meadow--is thoroughly known to its Creator and, therefore, lies within a field of intelligibility, mutual connection, and multiple logics. All these odd and angular levels of reality, given arduous, disciplined, and cooperative effort, are in principle penetrable by the human mind. If human beings are made in the image of the Creator, as the first chapters of the Book of Genesis insist that they are, surely it is in their capacities to question, to gain insight, and to advance in understanding of the works of God. In the great image portrayed by Michelangelo on the Sistine ceiling--the touch from finger to finger between the Creator and Adam--the mauve cloud behind the Creator's head is painted in the shape of the human brain. Imago Dei, yes indeed.



nice.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 31, 2007)

> Four: The Point of the Cosmos Is Friendship. If it has ever occurred to you to ask, even if you are an atheist, why did God create this vast, silent, virtually infinite cosmos, you might find your best answer in the single word "friendship." According to the Scriptures, intelligently read, the Creator made man a little less than the angels, a little more complex than the other animals. He made human beings conscious enough, and reflective enough, that they might marvel at what He had wrought, and give Him thanks. Even more than that, He made human beings in order to offer to them, in their freedom, His friendship and companionship. If there is no liberty, there can be no friendship.



...


----------

